# Los Angeles!



## incxalx (Jan 8, 2014)

Anybody from LA? 


Looking for somebody to shoot elysian park( downtown LA skyline and dodger stadium) at night 1/09/2014. Any takers?


----------



## Newtricks (Jan 9, 2014)

incxalx said:


> Anybody from LA?



My wife and I are in Sherman Oaks, we'd be happy to go. PM me.


----------

